# Kioti dk40se 2nd rear remote kit?



## Brozum01 (Nov 17, 2021)

Does anyone know where to find a 2nd rear remote kit for my dk40se?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Have you contacted your dealer?


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Like Kubota, your remotes are stackable so it will be a dealer item and you'll need the control linkage as well. Why, when I buy a new tractor I get the maximum number of remotes when I purchase it and with used units, first thing I look at is how many remotes it has. I want to see at least two because adding them isn't cheap. Usually, the control linkage will be a cable ending at a lever next to the operators seat. Most newer tractors will have the space for 3 remote control levers.


----------



## Brozum01 (Nov 17, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> Like Kubota, your remotes are stackable so it will be a dealer item and you'll need the control linkage as well. Why, when I buy a new tractor I get the maximum number of remotes when I purchase it and with used units, first thing I look at is how many remotes it has. I want to see at least two because adding them isn't cheap. Usually, the control linkage will be a cable ending at a lever next to the operators seat. Most newer tractors will have the space for 3 remote control levers.


I bought the tractor as it was used because it was barn stored and only has 200hrs on it and $10,000 under what it should have cost. Now I'm adding to it for what I need


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Dealer item. Find a local Kioti dealer and order it. They ain't cheap. Easy to install however. You need to determine what operational style you want, 'detent' or not.

You might find a set on TractorHouse or in salvage. I know with Kubota, each set with linkage is around 1000 bucks. Both my Kubota's have 3 sets and one also has flow control.


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

SidecarFlip said:


> Dealer item. Find a local Kioti dealer and order it. They ain't cheap. Easy to install however. You need to determine what operational style you want, 'detent' or not.
> 
> You might find a set on TractorHouse or in salvage. I know with Kubota, each set with linkage is around 1000 bucks. Both my Kubota's have 3 sets and one also has flow control.


My Kioti DK came with 1 set of rear remotes.
I purchased a second set of factory rear remotes (everything needed was included in the kit) about a year later for around $200. (this was back in around 2001-2002)


----------



## Brozum01 (Nov 17, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> Dealer item. Find a local Kioti dealer and order it. They ain't cheap. Easy to install however. You need to determine what operational style you want, 'detent' or not.
> 
> You might find a set on TractorHouse or in salvage. I know with Kubota, each set with linkage is around 1000 bucks. Both my Kubota's have 3 sets and one also[/QUOTE
> 
> I'm going to call the dealer. With current inflation that puts it at about $2000 though





DK35vince said:


> My Kioti DK came with 1 set of rear remotes.
> I purchased a second set of factory rear remotes (everything needed was included in the kit) about a year later for around $200. (this was back in around 2001-2002)


 I'm going to call the dealer, if customs will even let it shipped into the country. With current inflation that puts it at about $2000 now


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Brozum01 said:


> I'm going to call the dealer, if customs will even let it shipped into the country. With current inflation that puts it at about $2000 now


You need to call your dealer. He might have the remote in stock. Not that difficult to install, they stack just like my Kubota's do.

The issue right now is, if they don't have it, getting it may be an issue. Everything is screwed up supply chain wise.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Again, my rule of thumb is at least 2 sets. I prefer 3 with flow control because I use the flow control to run the hydraulic motor on my grain leg.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

I just bought a brand new CK3510 SE HST this spring....Came with 2 rear remotes that were a dealer installed option so your local dealer should have them in stock.....I am thinking that they said to add a 3rd it would have been $300 or $400 and that was in April......


----------



## Brozum01 (Nov 17, 2021)

Sounds good


----------

